# Seasonal contract example or outline



## cold_and_tired

One of my longtime clients wants to switch to seasonal pricing this year. I have my prices figured out but was wondering if anyone had a seasonal contract that i could look at to get some wording. This is my first seasonal and the contract I'm writing now is starting to ramble.

Thanks


----------



## asps4u

I know SIMA has them on their website that you can download


----------



## cold_and_tired

Only if you're a member, which I'm not.


----------



## Grn Mtn

cold_and_tired;1075830 said:


> One of my longtime clients wants to switch to seasonal pricing this year. I have my prices figured out but was wondering if anyone had a seasonal contract that i could look at to get some wording. This is my first seasonal and the contract I'm writing now is starting to ramble.
> 
> Thanks


when doing seasonal for commercial always try to get the 3 year deal, this way if its a bad season for you, at least you know you'll have them for two more years, one less job to try to bid.

what points are you rambling on?

when writing my contracts I try to think of how a customer might take advantage of me, or what I've been burned on in the past, figure how mother nature could really f with me, then write down things that would either prevent or protect me in those circumstances.

also, seasonal tends to be bid high, its like insurance, you pay but may not need it, but you got it. or if your a gambler, you can pay as you go, its cheaper, but it might never end


----------



## cold_and_tired

Grn Mtn;1075939 said:


> when doing seasonal for commercial always try to get the 3 year deal, this way if its a bad season for you, at least you know you'll have them for two more years, one less job to try to bid.
> 
> what points are you rambling on?
> 
> when writing my contracts I try to think of how a customer might take advantage of me, or what I've been burned on in the past, figure how mother nature could really f with me, then write down things that would either prevent or protect me in those circumstances.
> 
> also, seasonal tends to be bid high, its like insurance, you pay but may not need it, but you got it. or if your a gambler, you can pay as you go, its cheaper, but it might never end


I have my other hourly contracts set up for three years at a time. Being that this is my first seasonal, I want to try it out for a year to see how it works out for everyone. I would hate to sign them for three years only to find out that I'm gonna get the shaft every year.

I finally got my rambling narrowed down. I know just about everything that needs to go into a contract but I was just having a hard time getting things in the right order and using the right words.


----------



## Bmsnow

You can download my contract on the home page of my web site.

www.burgess-martin.com


----------



## Martinson9

Bmsnow;1075987 said:


> You can download my contract on the home page of my web site.
> 
> www.burgess-martin.com


Nice looking, simple contract. Does anyone balk at number 5 or 6, and if so, what do you do/say?


----------



## Martinson9

cold_and_tired;1075830 said:


> One of my longtime clients wants to switch to seasonal pricing this year. I have my prices figured out but was wondering if anyone had a seasonal contract that i could look at to get some wording. This is my first seasonal and the contract I'm writing now is starting to ramble.
> 
> Thanks


Your contract should basically be the same. The only thing you are changing is how they pay for the services.


----------



## Bmsnow

Martinson9;1076664 said:


> Nice looking, simple contract. Does anyone balk at number 5 or 6, and if so, what do you do/say?


Nope i never had anyone have a problem except for Private roads so ill pull that out for those roads....... as for the per plow clause no one really has a problem with that either but thats based off my quote..... Im a blower based business so that kinda needs to be in their ........

If someone were ever to ask a bout it i usually tell them that it s protection for not only my equipment but all the clients that are after that driveway, that pretty much settles it. but like i said the only people that has discouraged is commercial lots, so i have a second contract for those areas.


----------



## kyle1845

*contract*

would you be willing to share your contract used for commercial lots?


----------



## Mick76

People for the few hundred dollars to have a lawyer draw up a contract for YOUR company's best interest is well worth every penny!.... remember you get what you pay for... its going to be too late when someone slips and falls and you forgot a comma in your contract, making it null and void.......

think about it.....


----------



## MoSnow

Mick, I agree you should have a lawyer review and complete your contract, however Lawyers don't typically understand the details and liabilities of the snow removal business.
So I think they are asking for verbage samples to make sure they have thought of everything associated with pushing snow. A lawyer might not think of such things.
Also, in my neck of the woods and in this economy, Property Managers are wanting you to sign their contracts which are way more lenient toward themselves. 

We were sued once from a lady who fell at a strip mall. We use a professional weather reporting service, which states conditions daily for the month she fell. We had a contract where the client signed to have us salt only when they called.Bottom line, our contract covered our butts.

The conditions the night the lady fell? 58 degrees was the high that day. No measurable snow the previous 3 weeks. No rain to re-freeze wither. She fell at 2am on St Patricks day coming out of a bar. Hmmmmmmmmm.

But you know what? All our contractual evidence meant nothing because our insurance company settled with the woman. WHY? because they said it would cost more to go to court and prove we were right. CRAZY!!!


----------

